# More hydraulic control ports?



## Mykol (Feb 8, 2008)

I have an IH 856 with a front end loader. I run the two hydraulic cylinders that operate the loader with the stock levers just to the right of the seat. But, I want to install a bale claw on the loader which means I need one more set of hydraulic ports with controls.

Can anyone please tell me how to get one more set of ports to run the bale claw cylinder? I have considered installing a joystick to run the loader and the stock levers to control the bale claw, but don't know how to tap in to the tractor hydrailics to power the joystick.... Any ideas please?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mykol!  Have you looked at using the rear hydraulic ports? That is where I get hyd. power for a belly mower lift. The other place you might try looking is:

http://www.caseih.com/parts/parts.aspx?navid=123&RL=ENNA&partid=481&typeid=157

You may find a power beyond kit or some other hardware to tape into your hyd. system. I suspect many of these parts may be retired but you might find an item you can locate in a tractor salvage yard. 

I'll keep looking and if I find something, I will post it in this thread you started.


----------



## Mykol (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks, TF Admin!
I talked to a mechanic at the company where I work and he advised me to plug a two spool aux. valve (joystick control) in to the existing rear ports as you mention. But to supply this aux. valve, the lever that controlled that port would have to be tied back. 

I would like to find a more "factory" means to supply this aux. valve. Please tell me about this power beyond kit that you mention. Thanks again, Mykol


----------

